# Crosstalk



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

CDN mini-EC said:


> Anyone have a link to a primer about crosstalk, acceptable levels etc., for cat5e?
> 
> Tried googling it but too much noise out there


I have never heard crosstalk on cat5e. It will be interesting to find out what the problem is.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I have never heard crosstalk on cat5e. It will be interesting to find out what the problem is.


There's no problem...yet. Installed a bunch of voice/data lines as part of a job that was supposed to be limited to cabling only but the IT guy working for the owner wants to bleed it for what it's worth. Need to be able to call BS when he pulls out the laptop and starts crying fowl :whistling2:


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

A labtop will not tell U how mutch crosstalk there is. Cable analyzer is only way 24db or less is falure point.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

reddog552 said:


> A labtop will not tell U how mutch crosstalk there is. Cable analyzer is only way 24db or less is falure point.


Anything else I should beware of? I did the install the way I was trained - smooth corners, loose zip ties, no untwisted conductors longer than 1/2" and all cables verified 8 pins end-to-end.

I'm probably being paranoid but the IT guy seems to want to make my life a royal PITA. 

Thanks.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

if the guy wants to be such a ****, tell him you will fluke certify the network, at his cost. 

you can rent the meters to do it


----------

